# En proposer un test



## Voce

Sempre nel testo sull'umiliazione non mi è assolutamente chiaro il senso della seconda domanda nel periodo che segue:

"Que seraient des institutions non humiliantes ? *Pouvons-nous en proposer un test* ? On pourrait prendre le cas de l’hôpital, lorsque l’on vous prend en charge sans rien vous dire de votre état, sans vous parler ni vous demander votre sentiment".

Il mio tentativo di traduzione:

"Come sarebbero delle istituzioni non umilianti? *Possiamo proporne un test*? Si potrebbe prendere il caso dell'ospedale, quando si fa carico di voi senza dirvi nulla della vostra condizione, senza parlarvi né chiedervi la vostra opinione".

È forte la convinzione che mi sia sfuggito qualcosa. Grazie in anticipo a tutti coloro che mi aiuteranno a far luce al riguardo.


----------



## Fooler

*Vogliamo fare una prova ? *

Mio suggerimento


----------



## Voce

Benissimo! Grazie, Fooler.


----------



## Elmoro

A me suona più qualcosa del tipo "possiamo farne un esempio"? Anche se poi si accorda al contrario con la frase che segue


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Elmoro, per il suggerimento, utile comunque per l'approccio a testi e costruzioni analoghi. Alla luce del contesto più ampio, però, ho ritenuto più pertinente la proposta di Fooler.


----------



## simenon

Ma sei sicuro che intenda istituzioni e non istituti? Senza contesto non sono sicura, però l'ospedale non lo chiamerei istituzione. In francese la parola ha entrambi i significati.
Anche "prendre en charge" andrebbe tradotto diversamente. Ora però non mi viene una proposta valida. Forse "vi prende in cura".
Ciao


----------



## Voce

In questo caso, Simenon, alla luce di tutto il contesto, credo che "istituzione" sia la traduzione corretta. L'ospedale e altri esempi che seguono hanno in questo caso valenza di istituzioni.


----------



## simenon

Ah, d'accordo. Avendo letto solo queste righe mi era sorto il dubbio.


----------

